# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  Πρόβλημα με πατήθρες

## DooMDiveR

πήγα σήμερα έκοψα από μια ελιά 1 κλαράκι το έβαλα στο κλουβί και άλλο 1 ποιο χοντρό ξύλο που ήταν ήδη κομμένο απο μηλιά νομίζω και τα έβαλα στο κλουβί... η Polly ούτε κατά διάνοια δεν τα πλησιάζει... θα συνηθίσει φαντάζομαι με τον καιρό και θα αρχίσει να πηγαίνει?

----------


## zack27

ναι συνηθισει απλα θελει το χρονο της λογικα!!!
τα κλαδαι τα εβαλες κατευθειαν στο κλουβι η τα απολυμανες πρωτα?
κατα τη γνωμη μου ταν θελουμε να βαλουμε κατι καινουργιο στο κλουβι καλο ειναι να το βαζουμε κοντα στο κλουβι 1-2 μερες ωστε να το συνηθιζει ο παπαγαλος και μετα να το βαζουμε μεσα!!!

----------


## DooMDiveR

τα έβαλα κατευθείαν... με οινόπνευμα να τα απολυμάνω?

----------


## zack27

εγω τα πλενω με βιολογικο μυλοξυδο και τα αφηνω να στεγνωσουν εξω στον ηλιο και μετα τα βαζω!!!

δε ξερω αν κανει το οινοπευμα!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Με λίγο ζεστό νεράκι και ξύδι όπως είπε ο Ζαχαρίας και στέγνωμα στον ήλιο είσαι οκ.

----------


## nuntius

*Μηλόξυδο και καυτό νεράκι, δυο περάσματα, ξέπλυμα και στον ήλιο... ready to go 
*

----------


## DooMDiveR

done! αύριο το πρωί θα τα βάλω!

----------


## vagelis76

Επίσης προσπαθούμε να κόβουμε κλαδιά από δέντρα που βρίσκονται μακρυά από αυτοκινητόδρομους , πολυσύχναστα μέρη. Τα καυσαέρια και οι βρομιές σε τέτοια κλαδιά δύσκολα θα απομακρυνθούν. Μεγάλη προσοχή σε δέντρα που έχουν ραντιστεί με φυτοφάρμακα και ίσως έχει ποτίσει ο φλοιός- κορμός τους.

----------


## kaveiros

Kι εγώ την πρώτη φορά τα βαλα χωρίς να τα πλύνω αν και ήταν απο δασώδη περιοχή που δεν έχει καλλιέργειες, φαρμακα κτλ. απο τοτε οσα κοβω τα πλενω με ζεστο νερό και μηλοξυδο οπως μου ειπαν τα παιδιά και δεν ειχα προβληματα τοσο καιρο. οσο για το οτι δε πλησιάζει...να σου πω οτι ο ρικος επι 2 μηνες και κατι δεν πλησιαζε σε ξυλο κανονικο. μεχρι που μια μερα (πρέπει να ήταν η 4η φορά που δοκίμαζα) δοκιμασε να ξυσει το ραμφος του στο ξυλο και το λατρεψε :Happy:  εχε το νου σου αν βρεις απο καρυδιά ξύλο επίσης, το λατρεύουν. και της ελιάς επίσης που εκοψες, αλλα τέτοιο καιρό δεν κόβω γιατί έχουν καρπό. της καρυδιάς το μασάνε κανονικά, το κανουν σαν τριμμένη φρυγανια :Happy:

----------

